# Snake ID Please?



## Vengeance (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello forumers,

My Nanna sent my mother a photograph of a snake she wants ID'd. I wasn't sure so wasn't even going to attempt to give her an ID. I told her it could very well be venomous and to stay away from it - she's terrified of snakes so that shouldn't be a problem. Just had an update, it's scurried off into the bush away from their property.

It doesn't look like a python to me so I figure it's either a Brown Tree Snake or an Elapid, but I could be wrong.

Snake was found at the driveway of her sisters house in Ravenshoe, QLD up in the Atherton Tablelands. They would very much appreciate an ID on this, so if anyone has input I'd love to hear it, thanks!







Sorry for the quality, this is the only pic they sent.


----------



## Boiga (Feb 5, 2014)

Common tree snake (D. punctulata)


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 5, 2014)

Agreed – the darkish green dorsal surface, bright yellow ventrals and slender body are quite distinctive. Add to that its ability to climb to where it did. No doubt your Nanna will be pleased to know this one is harmless.


Blue


----------



## Vengeance (Feb 5, 2014)

Alright, thank you very much Boiga and Blue! I'll forward the ID to my Nanna so she knows that it's harmless. I appreciate the ID and I am sure she will too. Thanks for explaining why the it was ID'd as a Common Tree Snake as well!


----------

